# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Οθόνη Η/Υ > [Οθόνη] Amstrad CTM-644/2 μετασχηματιστής υψηλής Orion 3714009

## vp74

Επειδή δεν έχω ιδέα πως να τεστάρω για βραχυκύκλωμα τον συγκεκριμένο μετασχηματιστή υψηλής θα ήθελα βοήθεια. Στο συγκεκριμένο monitor έχω μείωση τάσεων στα ολοκληρωμένα stk7308 - la7800, δεν παίρνω τα 180V, μου καίει συνέχεια το SD1397.

To pinout του μετασχηματιστή είναι το παρακάτω:


Η πλακέτα του monitor:



Στον πυκνωτή δίπλα στον μετασχηματιστή έχω 105V.

Έχω κάνει discharge όλους τους πυκνωτές, θέλω να αποκολήσω τον μετασχηματιστή και να με βοηθήσει κάποιος με το να μου πει πως θα τον τσεκάρω για βραχυκύκλωμα.

----------


## Papas00zas

Η αποκόλληση του μετασχηματιστή γίνεται κανονικα με κολλητήρι και τρόμπα. 
Τωρα για να τον ελέγξεις,μάλλον θες προσομοιωτή. Αλλιώς ΙΣΩΣ με ωμόμετρο. 

Εγώ θα ελεγα να δεις και κανένα πυκνωτή-ίσως αυτός να είναι ο λόγος που καίει το τρανζιστορ, βγάλε μια φωτό όλη την πλακετα-και τις επιμέρους, όχι μονον αυτή.

----------

vp74 (04-06-14)

----------


## vp74

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση. Βασικά διάβασα πριν postάρω  ότι χρειάζομαι προσομοιωτή και  το test του με ωμόμετρο δεν θα είναι εύκολο να καταλήξω αν είναι  βραχυκυκλωμένος. Έχω αλλάξει όλους τους μεγάλους πυκνωτές προς το παρόν,  χρειάζεται να κάνω ένα recap σε όλους αλλά δεν είχα όλες τις τιμές,  ειδικά στους μικρούς 1mF με πολλά volts.

Το monitor δεν έχει άλλες πλακέτες. Ότι είναι στην φωτό. chassis Ζ70215



Το  service manual δεν έχει στο κύκλωμα το IC protector και δείχνει υψηλής  με παραπάνω pins, όχι αυτόν που φοράει το δικό μου. ctm664 */2*

Την crt την έχω αποκλείσει καθώς την δοκίμασα με άλλο λειτουργικό σασί και δουλεύει κανονικά.
Οι τιμές των αντιστάσεων είναι τεσταρισμένες και είναι όλες όπως αναγράφονται στο service manual.

http://www.cpcwiki.eu/manuals/servic...tm644.gt65.zip

Από την σελίδα 26 και μετά έχει όλες τις τιμές και schematics για το monitor.

Το  πρόβλημα είναι ότι δεν ξέρω από που να αρχίσω. Άρχισα από τις μετρήσεις  των ολοκληρωμένων (έχει στο service manual τάσεις για κάθε pin) και σε  όλα έχω τις μισές τιμές από ότι αναγράφεται.
Για κάποιον με εμπειρία  σε crt tv θα ήταν εύκολη υπόθεση αλλά για εμένα όχι καθώς δεν έχω  επισκευάσει ποτέ crt παρά μόνο έχω κάνει recap και ασφάλειες. Επίσης δεν είμαι συνηθισμένος σε μετρήσεις crt με άνεση καθώς τις φοβάμαι. Αλλά προσέχω αρκετά.

Κάθε  βοήθεια ευπρόσδεκτη ή έστω έναν καλό οδηγό για επισκευή crt. Λογικά αν  δεν κάνω λάθος πρέπει τα βήματα επισκευής και διάγνωσης να είναι τα ίδια με μιας  crt/tv το μόνο που δεν έχει το δικό μου monitor είναι το tuner.



Θα προσπαθήσω να ανεβάσω και άλλες φωτό από την ίδια απλά δεν έχω καλή φωτογραφική. Θα ανεβάσω όμως και μετά το recap.

----------


## Papas00zas

Υπάρχουν 2 άσσοι συμφορουμίτες σε αυτο το θεμα: Ο ΝΙΚΟΣ ΛΑΡΙΣΑ και ο mystaki g. 
Λογικά θα σε βοηθήσουν αυτοί. 
ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ μόνο σε οσα μερη έχει υψηλή τάση.

----------


## vp74

> Υπάρχουν 2 άσσοι συμφορουμίτες σε αυτο το θεμα: Ο ΝΙΚΟΣ ΛΑΡΙΣΑ και ο mystaki g. 
> Λογικά θα σε βοηθήσουν αυτοί. 
> ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ μόνο σε οσα μερη έχει υψηλή τάση.


Τους άσσους τους έχω καταλάβει αλλά δεν τους έχω πάντα στο μανίκι :P και φυσικά δεν θα έχουν τον χρόνο να μου κάνουν μάθημα από την αρχή.  :Wink: 

Θα κάνω ολοκληρωτικό recap και θα τους ενοχλήσω αργότερα. To καλό είναι πως μου καίει το icprotector πριν κάψει το d1397.

Έχω γάντια και προσέχω αρκετά.

Ευχαριστώ για το χρόνο σου.

----------


## Papas00zas

> Τους άσσους τους έχω καταλάβει αλλά δεν τους έχω πάντα στο μανίκι :P και φυσικά δεν θα έχουν τον χρόνο να μου κάνουν μάθημα από την αρχή. 
> 
> Θα κάνω ολοκληρωτικό recap και θα τους ενοχλήσω αργότερα. To καλό είναι πως μου καίει το icprotector πριν κάψει το d1397.
> 
> Έχω γάντια και προσέχω αρκετά.
> 
> Ευχαριστώ για το χρόνο σου.


Ποιο είναι το ic protector και τι προστατεύει; Μάλλον κάπου εκεί έχεις βραχυκύκλωμα.

----------


## vp74

> Ποιο είναι το ic protector και τι προστατεύει; Μάλλον κάπου εκεί έχεις βραχυκύκλωμα.


Το icp είναι μια ασφάλεια fast 800mA που κόβει την τάση των 100-120V πριν πάει στο D1397 ή καίγεται όταν περάσει παραπάνω ρεύμα. Όταν καίγεται μένουν τα volts στον πυκνωτή και πρέπει να τον αποφορτίζω σε κάθε δοκιμή.
Συνήθως το icp καίγεται όταν γίνεται απομαγνητισμός της οθόνης ή sparks.
Παράλληλα με αυτό υπάρχει μια δίοδος και μια αντίσταση οι οποίες δείχνουν ότι είναι σωστές.

----------


## Papas00zas

> Συνήθως το icp καίγεται όταν γίνεται απομαγνητισμός της οθόνης ή sparks.


Sparks σε τι? Αυτό δείχνει πρόβλημα-όπως και το ότι στον απομαγνητισμό σου κάνει τα ίδια.Για τη δεύτερη περίπτωση εχει σχέση το θερμίστορ. Για το σπινθηρισμό πες μας από πού τον βγάζει-μάλλον εκεί ειναι το πρόβλημα. Δοκίμασε επίσης να απομαγνητήσεις την οθόνη χωρίς το θερμίστορ.Λογικά η ασφάλεια θα καεί στο σπινθηρισμό,ενώ τσο degauss θα δουλέψει.

----------


## vp74

> Sparks σε τι? Αυτό δείχνει πρόβλημα-όπως και το  ότι στον απομαγνητισμό σου κάνει τα ίδια.Για τη δεύτερη περίπτωση εχει  σχέση το θερμίστορ. Για το σπινθηρισμό πες μας από πού τον βγάζει-μάλλον  εκεί ειναι το πρόβλημα. Δοκίμασε επίσης να απομαγνητήσεις την οθόνη  χωρίς το θερμίστορ.Λογικά η ασφάλεια θα καεί στο σπινθηρισμό,ενώ τσο  degauss θα δουλέψει.


Δεν βγάζει σπινθηρισμό. Το διάβασα από γαλλικό forum για να δω γιατί  καίγεται στις συγκεκριμένες οθόνες το icp. Επίσης καίγεται από "input  spikes" και "problem at 12V line overcurrent " όπως έγραφε αλλά δεν  μπορώ να βρω πάλι το forum. Eγώ έχω κανονικά όμως τα 12V στην έξοδο.

Θα  πάρω να αλλάξω το θερμίστορ, line filter και degauss coil  (l501,l502,th501), θα κάνω recap και θέλω να ρωτήσω και για μια δίοδο  γράφει επάνω 1Ε6F, έτσι θα την ζητήσω; 

O κεραμικός που έχω  σημειώσει στην φωτό που δείχνει πως έχει συνέχεια. Είναι 15ΝF/2KV. Είναι  λογικό να έχω συνέχεια σε κεραμεικό πυκνωτή στο κύκλωμα;

Θα προσπαθήσω αφού αλλάξω αυτά να κατατοπίσω περισότερο με μετρήσεις και εξαρτήματα και να τα δείχνω εδώ με το σχέδιο.

----------


## ezizu

Πριν κάνεις ολικό recap κάνε τα εξής:
Βγάλε τον συλλέκτη του τρανζίστορ υψηλής (2SD1397) στον αέρα και μέτρησε ξανά τις τάσεις.Υπάρχει κάποια διαφορά στις τάσεις;
Αν οι τάσεις πλέον είναι σωστές (ή περίπου σωστές),πολύ πιθανών να έχει πρόβλημα ο μ/τ υψηλής. 
Μέτρησε όμως και τις διόδους ανόρθωσης των τάσεων από το μ/τ υψηλής, καθώς και τις διόδους zener (D402, D403, D404, D405, D406, D407), όπως επίσης και όλους τους πυκνωτές (εξομάλυνσης, απόζευξης κ.λ.π.)  που έχουν σχέση με τις τάσεις αυτές και τις παραπάνω διόδους (πήγαινε βάσει σχεδίου).
Ο πυκνωτής 15nf/2KV που αναφέρεις είναι ο C432; Μέτρησε τον και εκτός  κυκλώματος.
Η δίοδος 1E6F έχει διαρροή, είναι καμμένη ανοιχτή ή την μετράς και είναι σωστή; 
Αν η δίοδος αυτή είναι η D512, έχει σχέση με την τάση 12V (μέσω του IC 503/ 78M12) που τροφοδοτεί το πληκτρολόγιο/PC, οπότε μέτρα αν όντως υπάρχει αυτή η τάση στο βύσμα τροφοδοσίας ή στο πόδι 3 του IC 503/ 78M12 ( ή  μέτρησε αν υπάρχει τάση περίπου 16,5V στην κάθοδο της διόδου ή στο πόδι 1 του IC 503/ 78M12) και αν υπάρχει λογικά είναι ok η δίοδος αυτή.
Κάνε αυτά αν θέλεις, γράψε μας αποτελέσματα  και αναλόγως συνεχίζεις.

----------

Αποστόλης1 (05-06-14), angel_grig (05-06-14), vp74 (05-06-14)

----------


## vp74

Ο πυκνωτής είναι ο C432 αλλά στο service manual τον έχει με άλλη τιμή (270pF/2kV) ενώ ο δικός μου γράφει 152Κ 2κV. (?) Τον μέτρησα εκτός και είναι οκ.
Η δίοδος που λέω είναι η D411 (δεν υπάρχει στο service manual)... Γράφει επάνω της 1Ε6F αλλά στο schematics δεν την έχει καν. Από την μια μου δείχνει 436 και από την άλλη 1300 κάτι, αλλά όχι άπειρο. (με ψηφιακό στην μέτρηση διόδων την έβαλα).



Το 78Μ12 είναι ΟΚ έχω τα 12V στην μονάδα και έχω και τα 5V. H μονάδα (amstrad 612 :Cool:  λειτουργεί κανονικά, τροφοδοτώ από το monitor και βλέπω σε tv με scart, το drive που παίρνει τα 12V λειτουργεί κανονικά.

Όσο για το 2sd1397 θα βάλω ένα άλλο με τον συλλέκτη στον αέρα (κάηκε το προηγούμενο) και θα αντικαταστήσω και το icp-N20 (800mA) με μια γυάλινη fast 800mA γιατί αυτό το ρημάδι δεν υπάρχει πλέον. 
http://www.alldatasheet.com/datashee...M/ICP-N20.html
Yπάρχει μόνο το Ν25 το οποίο αν το βάλω θα μου τιναζει συνέχεια το 2sd1397.

Θα κάνω ότι μου είπες και θα μετρήσω. Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Αποστόλης1

> Δεν βγάζει σπινθηρισμό. ..................
> 
> Θα  πάρω να αλλάξω το θερμίστορ, line filter και degauss coil  (l501,l502,th501), θα κάνω recap και θέλω να ρωτήσω και για μια δίοδο  γράφει επάνω 1Ε6F, έτσι θα την ζητήσω; 
> 
> ............................



Περιττά, βγάλε το CP006 να δεις αν είναι από εκεί το πρόβλημα που τα βλέπω άσχετα.


Αν το icp είναι στη θέση R436 μπορείς εκεί να παρεμβάλεις απλή λυχνία φωτισμού 60-75βατ για να μην καίει το 1387.

Στα σωστά του Σήφη να προσθέσω ότι πιθανόν να είναι και θέμα οδήγησης ,πχ C419 1/160 Q404.
Στη βάση τπυ 1387 μπορείς να βγάλεις παλμογράφημα;; 
Το 15ΝF/2KV ποιό είναι;

----------


## vp74

> Περιττά, βγάλε το CP006 να δεις αν είναι από εκεί το πρόβλημα που τα βλέπω άσχετα.
> 
> 
> Αν το icp είναι στη θέση R436 μπορείς εκεί να παρεμβάλεις απλή λυχνία φωτισμού 60-75βατ για να μην καίει το 1387.
> 
> Στα σωστά του Σήφη να προσθέσω ότι πιθανόν να είναι και θέμα οδήγησης ,πχ C419 1/160 Q404.
> Στη βάση τπυ 1387 μπορείς να βγάλεις παλμογράφημα;; 
> Το 15ΝF/2KV ποιό είναι;


Το ένα ποδαράκι του icp ενώνεται με το + του πυκνωτή C515 (όπου έχω τα  120V) και το άλλο του ποδαράκι ενώνεται με την R436 από την μεριά που  καταλήγει στην οδήγηση (c419) q404. 
To 15NF/2KV είναι ο C432 που στο sm τον έχει με άλλη τιμή από αυτήν που αναγραφεται στον δικό μου.
Παλμογράφο δεν έχω. Θα βγάλω να τεστάρω πάλι κ το q404. Από εκεί παίρνω τα 180V για την πλακέτα που κουμπώνει στην crt; 

Το sm είναι μάλλον για το προηγούμενο μοντέλο /0. Για το /2 δεν έχω βρει πουθενά.

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την βοήθεια. Μπήκαν σε μια σειρά, δεν ήξερα τι να πρωτοκοιτάξω.
Θα δοκιμάσω και θα ξαναγράψω.

----------


## teo966

εαν γραφει 152 τοτε ειναι 1500pF[1,5nF] .εαν μετρας βραχ/μα επανω του βγαλτο και μετρα το γιατι πρεπει να ειναι στο συλλεκτη του τρανζιστορ οποτε πρεπει να δεις απο που προερχεται το βραχ/μα.οταν λες οτι σου καιει το τρανζιστορ εννοεις οτι φερνει υψηλη και στο βραχυκυκλωνει?

----------


## vp74

Ζεσταίνεται πολύ η ψύκτρα και καίει το icp. Πιάνω την ψύκτρα με το χέρι, ζεματάει και μετά αφού την κλείσω και αποφορτίσω τον πυκνωτή (c515) το μετράω στην θέση διόδου του πολυμέτρου και έχει βραχυκύκλωμα στην βάση με τον εκπομπό. (είμαι άσχετος από crt, δεν ξέρω αν αυτά που γράφω βγάζουν νόημα). Τώρα σιγά σιγά καταλαβαίνω τι κάνει το κάθε εξάρτημα. Όπως επίσης πόσο απλό ήταν να βγάλω το cp006 για να αποκλείσω εκείνο το σημείο...

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Άρα είναι στη θέση ρ521.
Βάλε τη λάμπα σε σειρά ή στη θέση της ρ436 και πάρε μετρήσεις.


"βραχυκύκλωμα στην βάση με τον εκπομπό" του τρ/ορ θα έχεις πάντα με ή χωρίς τρ/ορ.
Μ'εχεις μπερδέψει γενικά

----------


## Papas00zas

> O κεραμικός που έχω  σημειώσει στην φωτό που δείχνει πως έχει συνέχεια. Είναι 15ΝF/2KV. Είναι  λογικό να έχω συνέχεια σε κεραμεικό πυκνωτή στο κύκλωμα;
> .


Κατηγορηματικα ΟΧΙ. Ιδού λοιπόν ο πρωτος ένοχος. Ο πυκνωτής αυτός έχει βραχυκυκλώσει. Μετρα τον εκτός κυκλώματος και αν σου ξαναδειξει τα ιδια, θέλει αλλάγή.

----------


## vp74

> Πριν κάνεις ολικό recap κάνε τα εξής:
> Βγάλε τον συλλέκτη του τρανζίστορ υψηλής (2SD1397) στον αέρα και μέτρησε ξανά τις τάσεις.Υπάρχει κάποια διαφορά στις τάσεις;
> Αν οι τάσεις πλέον είναι σωστές (ή περίπου σωστές),πολύ πιθανών να έχει πρόβλημα ο μ/τ υψηλής. 
> Μέτρησε όμως και τις διόδους ανόρθωσης των τάσεων από το μ/τ υψηλής, καθώς και τις διόδους zener (D402, D403, D404, D405, D406, D407), όπως επίσης και όλους τους πυκνωτές (εξομάλυνσης, απόζευξης κ.λ.π.)  που έχουν σχέση με τις τάσεις αυτές και τις παραπάνω διόδους (πήγαινε βάσει σχεδίου).
> Ο πυκνωτής 15nf/2KV που αναφέρεις είναι ο C432; Μέτρησε τον και εκτός  κυκλώματος.
> Η δίοδος 1E6F έχει διαρροή, είναι καμμένη ανοιχτή ή την μετράς και είναι σωστή; 
> Αν η δίοδος αυτή είναι η D512, έχει σχέση με την τάση 12V (μέσω του IC 503/ 78M12) που τροφοδοτεί το πληκτρολόγιο/PC, οπότε μέτρα αν όντως υπάρχει αυτή η τάση στο βύσμα τροφοδοσίας ή στο πόδι 3 του IC 503/ 78M12 ( ή  μέτρησε αν υπάρχει τάση περίπου 16,5V στην κάθοδο της διόδου ή στο πόδι 1 του IC 503/ 78M12) και αν υπάρχει λογικά είναι ok η δίοδος αυτή.
> Κάνε αυτά αν θέλεις, γράψε μας αποτελέσματα  και αναλόγως συνεχίζεις.


Λοιπόν σήκωσα τον συλλέκτη του 2sd1397 στον αέρα και μέτρησα τις τάσεις. 180V δεν είδα (μάλλον δεν θα μπορώ να δω 180V χωρίς τον συλλέκτη) και οι μετρήσεις είναι οι εξής:



To έκανα έτσι για να δείτε τι γράφει το sm και τι παίρνω (...)  :Smile: 
Επίσης έγραψα και τις τάσεις στους 2 πυκνωτές.
Τι άλλο να μετρήσω; Αν είναι για τον υψηλής (τα ποδαράκια του) θα χρειαστώ οδηγίες.

----------


## vp74

> Κατηγορηματικα ΟΧΙ. Ιδού λοιπόν ο πρωτος ένοχος. Ο πυκνωτής αυτός έχει βραχυκυκλώσει. Μετρα τον εκτός κυκλώματος και αν σου ξαναδειξει τα ιδια, θέλει αλλάγή.


Τον μέτρησα εκτός και είναι οκ. 

Οι μετρήσεις που πήρα δεν διαφέρουν από τις προηγούμενες όταν είχε καεί το icp. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι ο υψηλής είναι εντάξει; 
Tώρα έχουν μείνει στον πυκνωτή c515 51V αντί για 100-110 που έμεναν ;όταν έκαιγε το d1397 και επίσης αυτά τα 51V τα έχω τωρα στον c419, επίσης στο μέρος της πλακέτας που ήταν ο συλλέκτης και στο pin 7 του μετασχηματιστή υψηλής.

----------


## vp74

Kαλησπέρα και πάλι και sorry για το πρήξιμο....  :frown: 

Έκανα κ άλλες μετρήσεις με το ποδαράκι του συλλέκτη σηκωμένο.

στον υψηλής έχω: 
1=0V 
2=105.7V 
3,4,5,6=0V
7,8=105.7V
9,10=0V



c430=104.8V
d510=106.1V

και στην γραμμή των 180V έχω 104.8V.

Στο q502 2sd880Y έχω στην βάση 5.2V στο μεσαίο ποδαράκι 7.5V και 5V στο τρίτο ποδαράκι.
Παρατήρησα  επίσης στο q404 2sc2271 ότι όταν την έχω στο ρεύμα στο μεσαίο ποδαράκι  έχει 0.2-0.3V και μόλις την κλείνω εμφανίζονται στο ίδiο ποδαράκι  52-53V. Είναι φυσιολογικό;

Aν βάλω την λάμπα θα έχω διαφορά στις μετρήσεις; Δεν έβαλα γιατί δεν είχα πρόχειρη.

----------


## Αποστόλης1

> Kαλησπέρα και πάλι και sorry για το πρήξιμο.... 
> 
> Έκανα κ άλλες μετρήσεις με το ποδαράκι του συλλέκτη σηκωμένο.
> 
>   ................................
> 
> 
> Παρατήρησα  επίσης στο q404 2sc2271 ότι όταν την έχω στο ρεύμα στο μεσαίο ποδαράκι  έχει 0.2-0.3V και μόλις την κλείνω εμφανίζονται στο ίδiο ποδαράκι  52-53V. Είναι φυσιολογικό;
> 
> Aν βάλω την λάμπα θα έχω διαφορά στις μετρήσεις; Δεν έβαλα γιατί δεν είχα πρόχειρη.


Θα ήταν φυσ/κό αν μέτραγες 30 και σβήνοντας 50-60

Άρα το πρόβλημα είναι από οδήγηση.
Με τον συλλέκτη στον αέρα μέτρα τάση στο πιν 15 του ΛΑ7800 και τάσεις και στα 3 πόδια του τρ404.
Άλλαξε τους C401,405,419  και ρ427(καίει; :Wink: 

υγ Επίσης ξαναμέτρα τάσεις του τρ404 χωρίς το 1397

----------

vp74 (08-06-14)

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Επίσης άλλαξε ρ426; ή ρ428 4,7ΚΩ και π417 :680ρ στον συλλέκτη

----------

vp74 (08-06-14)

----------


## vp74

> Επίσης άλλαξε ρ426; ή ρ428 4,7ΚΩ και π417 :680ρ στον συλλέκτη


Οι  αντιστάσεις R426 (4.7Κ) και R428 (10Κ) τις μέτρησα και είναι οκ. Η  αντίσταση R427 καίει, την άγγιξα και ψήνεις αυγά, την μέτρησα και από  3κ3 είναι 1.6Κ και έχει ξεθωριάσει. Στο ένα πόδι έχει 105V και στο άλλο  δίνει 52V. 

Θα πάρω αύριο τα πυκνωτάκια κ την αντίσταση. Τον C417  το έχει στο sm 560p/500V. Θα πάρω κ ένα 2SC2271 μήπως τα έχει παίξει να το αλλάξω  κατευθείαν και θα κάνω τις μετρήσεις πάλι όπως μου έγραψες. Λογικά θα  είναι όλα σωστά αν καταφέρω να πάρω στο ποδαράκι 15 του LA7800 τα 12V;

Διάβασα λίγάκι εδώ μιας και έπεσα τυχαία να πάρω μια ιδέα 

http://repairguidecollection.info/un...or-with-no/21/

για το πως λειτουργεί στις crt το horizontal
και σε αντιστοιχία με τα δικά μου 
η  r427 πρέπει να είναι base drive power resistor, o T401 (305Υ001) horizontal  driver transformer και το 2SC2271 horizontal driver transistor. To  αντίστοιχο στην δική μου του tda4858 δεν κατάλαβα ποιο είναι.

Αnyway θα αλλάξω και θα πάρω μετρήσεις. 

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για την βοήθεια.

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Η R427 στο σχ. είναι 1,8κω.
 Μέτρα στα ακρα του Τ401 την τάση *και χωρίς το 1397,* αν έχει διαφορά.
Το βράδυ μάλλον θα ξαναμπώ.

----------


## vp74

> Η R427 στο σχ. είναι 1,8κω.
>  Μέτρα στα ακρα του Τ401 την τάση *και χωρίς το 1397,* αν έχει διαφορά.
> Το βράδυ μάλλον θα ξαναμπώ.


Αυτό το sm είναι για να χαλάς όχι για να φτιάχνεις. Πρέπει να είσαι μάντης.
Το είδα τώρα στο schematics είναι 1.8Κ αλλά η πλάκα είναι ότι στο part list την έχει 3.3Κ... ότι να'ναι. Θα μετρήσω κ θα γράψω.

----------


## Papas00zas

Άρα το πρόβλημα είναι αλλού-αφού δεν έχεις ταση στον υψηλής. Καλού καού ομως αν τον έχεις βγάλει, μετρα με ωμόμετρο τα πόδια της εισοδου-4-3-9

----------

vp74 (08-06-14)

----------


## vp74

μετρήσεις χωρίς το 1397 στο κύκλωμα:
-------------------------------------
c515=107.2V
γραμμή 180V= 106.1V
R436= και στα 2 άκρα 107V
R427= στο ένα άκρο 107V στο άλλο 86.9V και δεν ζεσταίνεται πλέον.
C419= 86,9V 
q404= b 0.2V c0,04V e0V όταν την κλείνω ο συλλέκτης έχει 65.9V
1397= (μέτρηση στο socket χωρίς να είναι επάνω) 
b=0V e=0V c=107.1V
LA7800 pin15= 6.8V


Όταν βγάζω το 1397 η αντίσταση R427 δεν καίει όταν την ακουμπάω πλέον.  

Aύριο θα βγάλω και μια φωτό με τις τάσεις που παίρνω ακριβώς επάνω στην πλακέτα από την κάτω μεριά της να φαίνονται οι δρόμοι, θα έχω φωτ μηχανή.

Στο  LA7800 στο pin 15 έχω πάντα 6.8-7V 

Tον υψηλής δεν τον έχω αποκολλήσει ακόμη, θα πάρω τα εξαρτηματάκια και αύριο θα κάνω ξανά μετρήσεις με το καινούργιο q404 και τους πυκνωτές και την αντίσταση.

Εdit: Αν είναι βραχυκυκλωμένος ο υψηλής, και τον αφαιρέσω, υπάρχει περίπτωση οι τάσεις στα ολοκληρωμένα που τις παίρνω μισές, να επανέλθουν στις κανονικές τιμές; Ή παίζει να είναι από το stk7308;

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Τον ΜΥΤ μη τον βγάλεις (ακομα), μέτρα ωμικά το 1397, μάλλον θα χρειαστείς άλλο.

Μέτρα τάσεις στα πιν του Τ401 με γη και άλλη μια μέτρηση μεταξύ των πιν που βρήκες τάση προηγουμένως.

Άλλαξε τον C405 kαι 401.

----------


## vp74

Το 1397 είναι καινούργιο. Ο c405 είναι αλλαγμένος. c401 δεν έχω σε τόσα volts όπως και τον 419 γι'αυτό δεν τα έχω αλλάξει.
O T401 έχει 5 ποδαράκια. Bάζω το - του πολυμέτρου στο μεταλικό σασί και το κόκκινο σε κάθε ένα ξεχωριστά. Έτσι μέτρησα.

3 ποδαράκια στην μια μεριά, 2 στην άλλη.  Το ένα από τα 3 πάει στον συλλέκτη, το άλλο στο - του πυκνωτή και το τρίτο στο +. 

Θα βάλω φωτό.

----------


## Αποστόλης1

δεν θέλω φωτο απλά τις τάσεις χωρίς περιγραφή.

----------


## vp74

86.9V, 0.002V και κλειστή 65.9V, 0V, 0V

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Και δεν βράζει ο Τ401;;;;;;;;;;

υγ Γεφύρωσε τα Ε και Β του τρ/ορ (τα ακριανά πόδια) και μέτρα στον Συλλέκτη.

----------


## vp74

Δεν τον έχω ακουμπήσει. Tα 86.9 τα έχει πάντα εκεί, τα 65 μόνο όταν το έχω κλειστό. Κάτσε να τον ακουμπήσω (προσεκτικά θα το κάνω, μην αγχώνεστε δεν με χάνετε )  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## vp74

Όχι δεν ζεσταίνεται καθόλου. Είναι κρύος.

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Δηλ άν μετρήσεις μεταξύ των δυο ποδιών απάνω αριστερά και κάτω αριστερά πόσα βρίσκεις;;;

----------


## vp74

EDIT post 38  0.03V

----------


## vp74

> Και δεν βράζει ο Τ401;;;;;;;;;;
> 
> υγ Γεφύρωσε τα Ε και Β του τρ/ορ (τα ακριανά πόδια) και μέτρα στον Συλλέκτη.


108.5V παίρνω

----------


## vp74

> Δηλ άν μετρήσεις μεταξύ των δυο ποδιών απάνω αριστερά και κάτω αριστερά πόσα βρίσκεις;;;


0.03V παίρνω.

----------


## Αποστόλης1

> Δηλ άν μετρήσεις μεταξύ των δυο ποδιών απάνω αριστερά και κάτω αριστερά πόσα βρίσκεις;;;





> 108.5V παίρνω.


ισχύει;;

----------


## vp74

Tα 108.5V στον συλλέκτη με γέφυρα στο e και b του q404. 

και τα 0.03V χωρίς γέφυρα στα ποδαράκια επάνω αριστερά και κάτω αριστερά.

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Από το #31 όμως έχουμε 86.9V-65.9V διαφορά 20ν

----------


## vp74

τα 65.9V τα βλέπω στιγμιαία μονο όταν κλείνω το διακόπτη. Μετά σιγά σιγά πέφτουν όσο τα μετράω. Αποφορτίζεται ο 419.

----------


## vp74

Τώρα κάνει και κάτι άλλο. Φαίνεται αχνά μια σπιθούλα στο c του q404 όταν ακουμπάω το + του πολυμέτρου για να το μετρήσω και παίζει η μέτρηση (0.16, 0.12 0.33) στην κλιμακα των 20Vdc

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Πέρνα τις κολλήσεις του τρ/ορ κα του μετ/τή

Καλό βράδυ

----------

vp74 (09-06-14)

----------


## vp74

Εντάξει φίλε Αποστόλη. Θα τις περάσω πάλι και θα ξαναγράψω. 
Μην σε κουράζω άλλο, αρκετά με βοήθησες και σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ.
Έχω παραγγείλει και Μ/Τ υψηλής αν δεν διορθωθεί το πρόβλημα.
Ειλικρινά σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για το χρόνο σου.

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Αφού παράγγειλες ΜΥΤ πάρε και LA7800 αν η ρ405:6.8κω/2 είναι καλή.

----------


## vp74

Πέρασα κολλήσεις, άλλαξα q404, C419, R427, C417, C432 αλλά και πάλι τζίφος.
Έχω τις μισές τάσεις στα ολοκληρωμένα όπως και πριν, στο q404 συλλέκτη παίρνω 0.3V πάλι και μόνο όταν κλείνω την οθόνη από τον διακόπτη παίρνω την τάση που έχει ο C419. Όλα αυτά χωρίς το 1397.
O σπινθηρισμός παρέμεινε στο συλλέκτη όσο ήταν ανοιχτό το μόνιτορ.

Ξεκόλλησα και τον μετασχηματιστή υψηλής, αφαίρεσα πορτοκαλί και κόκκινο καλώδιο από το λαιμό και cup, έχω αφαιρέσει από σασί το καλώδιο των 180V και το καλώδιο Heater.

Πάλι και χωρίς τον μετασχηματιστή κάνει τα ίδια στο συλλέκτη του q404, δεν παίρνω τίποτα παρά μόνο όταν κλείσω την οθόνη και τότε εμφανίζεται στον συλλέκτη η τάση του C419. Οι τάσεις στα ολοκληρωμένα παραμένουν οι μισές πάλι. Στο pin 15 έχω του LA7800 έχω 6.8V. 

Καμμιά ιδέα για το πως να προχωρήσω;

Να του βάλω μετασχηματιστή υψηλής τον οποίο γνωρίζω πως δουλεύει κανονικά ή μια η άλλη θα είναι;

----------


## vp74

Όλα ΟΚ. Μετασχηματιστής υψηλής + λογικά παίρνει μπάλα κ τα υπόλοιπα για όσους μπορεί να βρεθούν εδώ για επισκευή και να διαβάσουν. 

ICP501 (800μΑ fast), ICP502, D405, C414 1μf/50V, C405 λανθασμένη τιμή στο manual (47μF/16V) κανονική είναι 470μF/16V, D510, C432 152K/2KV, R427 1K8/2W, C417 500V/560P, c411 tantalum 1μF/16V, D411, 2sc2271, 2SD1397, C515, R451.

Eυχαριστώ όσους με βοήθησαν να το δω πάλι ζωντανό.  :Smile:

----------


## Αποστόλης1

> O σπινθηρισμός παρέμεινε στο συλλέκτη όσο ήταν ανοιχτό το μόνιτορ



Αν δεν το φιάξεις θα στα ξαναπάρει όλα, ίσως να μην είναι έντονο τώρα (εκτός αν το αποκατάστησες)

----------

vp74 (10-06-14)

----------


## vp74

> Αν δεν το φιάξεις θα στα ξαναπάρει όλα, ίσως να μην είναι έντονο τώρα (εκτός αν το αποκατάστησες)


Το κοίταξα πάλι Αποστόλη. Επίσης είχε ψυχρές και από τις αποκολλήσεις όπως μου είπες το δρομάκι ήταν λίγο τραλαλα. Το έστρωσα, αλλά: 

από τότε που έβαλα τον Μ/Υ η τάση στον c515 δεν είναι τόσο υψηλή όσο πριν. Πάει γύρω στα 65V-70V με το άνοιγμα από τα οποία φτάνουν στον c519 γύρω στα 56V. O συλλέκτης του Q404 όμως παραμένει 0.03V. Αφού δώσει την τάση των 25V o Μ/Υ και πάρω τάση στο pin15 του *ΕDIT: LA7800* (ανεβαίνει σταδιακά από τα 6.5V), και μόλις φτάσει τα 12Vτότε έρχονται τα 34V στον συλλέκτη του q404. 
Δεν ξέρω πως και γιατί. 

Οι τάσεις τελικά ως μισές ήταν καθαρά θέμα μετασχηματιστή και όχι του *EDIT: LA7800*.
Περιμένω να έρθει κ ο καινούργιος Μ/Υ γιατί τον έκανα τράμπα με μια άλλη (να δω αν φταίει) και έκαψε κ εκεί το 1397 :P  . Όμως σε αυτήν θα γίνει πολύ πιο γρήγορα η επισκευή. Δεν θα ασχολούμουν καθόλου (από φόβο) με τις μετρήσεις αν δεν το ζητούσες  :Wink:  


(κατεβατό)

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Η τάση στα παλιά μόνιτορ  ήταν ανάλογη της ανάλυσης. Μάλλον και στα νέα.
Είναι συνήθης τακτική προστασίας της οθόνης η διακοπή της λειτουργίας (σε περίπτωση δυσλειτουργίας) αλλά εδώ όπως αποδεικνύεται γίνεται έμμεσα. 
Η σταδιακή άνοδος της τάσης μπορεί να είναι φυσιολογική (πρόσυετος έλεγχος) αλλά καλό θα ήταν να ελέγξεις και τις αντ/σεις σειράς και παρ/λους πυκνωτές  της τροφ/σίας τόσο "στο pin15"(;;; μάλλον εννοεις π.6) του LA7830 που λες, όσο και του πιν 11 του 7800. Τσέκαρέ το από το άλλο αν θες.

Αν ήξερα ότι έχεις άλλο που λειτουργεί θα σου έλεγα να βγάλεις τον συλλέκτη να δούμε συμπεριφορά.
Το #31 πάντως δεν βγαίνει!!!
 Εντάξει δεν σε ξαναταλαιπωρώ, έκανες ένα "ταξίδι" παραπάνω, αλλά αν σου μέναν οι ψυχρές.... :Wink:

----------


## vp74

> Η τάση στα παλιά μόνιτορ  ήταν ανάλογη της ανάλυσης. Μάλλον και στα νέα.
> Είναι συνήθης τακτική προστασίας της οθόνης η διακοπή της λειτουργίας (σε περίπτωση δυσλειτουργίας) αλλά εδώ όπως αποδεικνύεται γίνεται έμμεσα. 
> Η σταδιακή άνοδος της τάσης μπορεί να είναι φυσιολογική (πρόσυετος έλεγχος) αλλά καλό θα ήταν να ελέγξεις και τις αντ/σεις σειράς και παρ/λους πυκνωτές  της τροφ/σίας τόσο "στο pin15"(;;; μάλλον εννοεις π.6) του LA7830 που λες, όσο και του πιν 11 του 7800. Τσέκαρέ το από το άλλο αν θες.
> 
> Αν ήξερα ότι έχεις άλλο που λειτουργεί θα σου έλεγα να βγάλεις τον συλλέκτη να δούμε συμπεριφορά.
> Το #31 πάντως δεν βγαίνει!!!
>  Εντάξει δεν σε ξαναταλαιπωρώ, έκανες ένα "ταξίδι" παραπάνω, αλλά αν σου μέναν οι ψυχρές....


Αυτό που θα κάνω μόλις έρθει ο νέος Μ/Υ (τον έχω παραγγείλει από  Ισπανία) είναι μόλις τον αλλάξω στο monitor (απ'οπου πήρα και έκανα τράμπα τον υψηλής) να πάρω μετρήσεις όπου μου  πεις για να δούμε πως λειτουργεί. Τώρα έχω μόνο αυτό που είναι λειτουργικό. Οι μετρήσεις στο 31 που λες έγιναν  αργά το βράδυ και ίσως να έγινε λάθος καθώς ήμουν αρκετή ώρα από πάνω  και είχα παιδευτεί αρκετά. Την επόμενη που ήμουν πιο χαλαρός πήρα και  άλλαξα αυτά που μου είχες πει και κάποιες διόδους και τον c515 και  έπρεπε να ήμουν ήρεμος για να αλλάξω και τον Μ/Υ που δεν ήμουν σίγουρος  ότι δεν είχε καθόλου τάση στο cup. 
Είναι δύσκολη επισκευή ειδικά αν  δεν ξέρεις καθόλου όπως εγώ και θέλει υπομονή (καθόμουν και αποφόρτιζα  συνέχεια μετά από κάθε δοκιμή για να μην έχω τάση στον c515) και έπαιρνε  αρκετά λεπτά καθώς δεν βραχυκύκλωνα στιγμιαία αλλά αποφόρτιζα με  αντίσταση και όχι κατευθείαν επάνω στον πυκνωτή.

Έχει πάρα πολύ  σκόνη, που δεν φεύγει με φύσημα. Αυτό που θα κάνω είναι όταν έχω όρεξη,  είναι  να αποκολλήσω μετασχηματιστές, μεγάλους πυκνωτές, πηνία κτλ και  να την πλύνω μέχρι να πάρει το κανονικό της χρώμα. Θα κάνω recap, αλλαγή  διόδων καθώς και αντιστάσεων γύρω από τα ολοκληρωμένα και θα κοιτάξω  παντού για ψυχρές. 

Σίγουρα το μονιτορ αυτό έχει προβλήματα αλλά έχει όμως και μια σεβαστή ιστορία.

Προέρχεται  από Αγγλία όπου κάποιος το είχε πετάξει στα σκουπίδια γιατί δεν είχε  λεφτά να το επισκευάσει, το πήρε άλλος Άγγλος για επισκευή όπου απέτυχε  και το έβαλε ebay και κατέληξε στην Γαλλία, δεν κατάφεραν να το  επισκευάσουν οπότε ξαναμπήκε ebay και ήρθε Ελλάδα αγορασμένο ως  ανταλλακτικά. Έφτασε στα χέρια μου από Θεσαλονίκη, από το παιδί που το  έφερε από Γαλλία όπου τελικά δεν ήθελε να ασχοληθεί καθώς είχε κομμένα καλώδια,  των 220V, 5V, 12V και αφού το είχε στείλει σε τεχνικό που όπως μου είπε  "δεν έβγαλε άκρη", του είπε να το πετάξει στα σκουπίδια γιατί είναι  σαβούρα και βρώμικο και δεν αξίζει να ασχοληθεί οικονομικά.

Οπότε τώρα είναι λειτουργικό και σε 1-2 εβδομάδες θα είναι και καθαρό. 
Αυτά  :Wink:

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Της ΗΡ είναι ο ΜΥΤ;;
ΔΕ θα τη καθαρίσεις με αέρα αλλά με αναρρόφηση (ηλ/κή σκούπα) και πινελάκι, παρακολούθα και κανα βίντεο αρχ/κών ανασκαφών  :Tongue2:

----------


## vp74

> παρακολούθα και κανα βίντεο αρχ/κών ανασκαφών


χαχαχαχα  :Smile: 

Αυτός που φοράει τώρα είναι orion από άλλο monitor amstrad, HR είναι αυτός που θα έρθει, τώρα είδα πως έχει και Θεσ/νίκη, αλλά δεν πειράζει, πάλι πιο φθηνά ήρθε από Ισπανία.
Ναι θα την κάνω προσεκτικά με βουρτσάκι και σκούπα γιατί με αέρα μπορεί να τα πάρω στα χέρια και η μπίχλα στην πλακέτα δύσκολο να φύγει  :Smile:

----------


## Papas00zas

Εγω συμπληρωματικά σκουπίζω με καλα στραγγισμενο χαρτι κουζινας-και με πολυ μικρη ποσοτητα νερού-την πλακετα για να φύγει η σκονη, μετα την κυριως δουλειά. 
Ο μπαρμπας που ειπε οτι ειναι σαβουρα μαλλον δεν ξερει η δε θελει....
VP74 στειλε μου σε παρακαλω που βρηκες τον ΜΥΤ

----------

vp74 (14-06-14)

----------


## vp74

Ο Ισπανός δεν έχει άλλον.
Τα ελληνικά στα έστειλα pm (για λόγω μη διαφήμισης).
Και επίσης εδώ έχει έναν Ιταλό, αλλά δεν στέλνει λέει Ελλάδα.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/TRASFORMATOR...item4d022a8d2b

Την πιο ακριβή τιμή σε site την έχει εδώ:
http://www.donberg.ie/catalogue/line...9/hr_7674.html

αλλά για εμένα προσωπικά είναι καραγκιόζηδες,  τον πουλάνε μάλλον σαν retro όπως μερικοί στην Αγγλία που πουλάνε λαστιχάκια για drive και νομίζουν ότι έχουν ανακαλύψει τον τροχό. :P :P


Απ'ότι διάβασα ο HR7674 δεν κατασκευάζεται πλέον αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρος.
Την αντιστοιχία του σε FBT δεν την έχω βρει και δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει.
Αν την ξέρει κάποιος (αν υπάρχει) ας μας πει.

----------


## Papas00zas

Εδω υπάρχουν φήμες ότι το εργοστασιο εχει κλείσει, αλλά δεν είναι σίγουρο....

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Συγκινητική ιστορία, αλλά συνολική υποθέτω μόνο το ίδιο θα την ξέρει.

*Εδώ και το τέστερ* της ηρ, δεν το έχω δουλέψει και *τ**ο μέιλ για πληροφορίες*.

Στο καθάρισμα καθαρή σακούλα μη τυχό ρουφήξει τίποτα.

----------

vp74 (14-06-14)

----------


## vp74

> Συγκινητική ιστορία, αλλά συνολική υποθέτω μόνο το ίδιο θα την ξέρει.
> 
> *Εδώ και το τέστερ* της ηρ, δεν το έχω δουλέψει και *τ**ο μέιλ για πληροφορίες*.
> 
> Στο καθάρισμα καθαρή σακούλα μη τυχό ρουφήξει τίποτα.


Καλή φάση το testerάκι γιατί έχω και το cm14. Xρήσιμο.
Με προηγούμενη αναζήτηση είχα πέσει και σε ένα diy εδώ
http://humphreykimathi.blogspot.gr/2...ck-tester.html

Το οποίο είναι αρκετά εύκολο στην κατασκεύη και πρέπει να το είδα κ στο hlektronika.gr 

Εδώ και το pdf του.
http://www.flippers.com/pdfs/k7205.pdf

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

βαγγέλη  τον  HR7674 που ψάχνεις  τον  έχει ο  μουτσιούλης το  θέμα  είναι  πώς  θα  τον  πάρεις  εσύ  χονδρική  έχει 14,50€ +φπα θα  σου  βγεί  πολύ  ακριβά αν  δεν  είσαι  πελάτης  B2B

----------


## vp74

> βαγγέλη  τον  HR7674 που ψάχνεις  τον  έχει ο  μουτσιούλης το  θέμα  είναι  πώς  θα  τον  πάρεις  εσύ  χονδρική  έχει 14,50€ +φπα θα  σου  βγεί  πολύ  ακριβά αν  δεν  είσαι  πελάτης  B2B


Νίκο τον έχω παραγγείλει ήδη από Ισπανία στα 22euros με μεταφορικά, έρχεται. Δεύτερο κομμάτι επίσης έχω βρει από Αθήνα (γιατί έχω και cm14 με ίδιο πρόβλημα) σε λιανική στα 19.50euros τα οποία είναι πολύ καλή τιμή μιας και δεν έχει ούτε μεταφορικά ούτε τίποτα.
Ήθελε ψάξιμο.

----------

